# Pleco species & planted tank



## BrodyMcClelland (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello -

I was sort of tricked into buying a pleco at my local fish store (Rookie mistake) the other day and I was just wondering which specie this is, I know it might come under the "common" pleco but I'm worried it will destroy my planted tank and grow massive!!! Any help or advice on which one this is???


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Pleco specie & planted tank*

Yes that is a "common bristlenose / Ancistrus". They don't get huge, generally around 10-15cm in most cases but can destroy some plants. I have had several in planted tanks and some leave the plants and some rasp at the leaves putting holes in them. Ottos would be a better option for planted aquariums


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Pleco specie & planted tank*

Quite true. Bristlenose are touch and go with plants. Same with whiptail cats. You could try keeping them happy with algae wafers or lettuce and hope they don't put holes in your echis  The safest bet are the otos.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pleco specie & planted tank*

First, welcome to APC!

Next to otocinclus, ancistrus "bristlenose plecos" are one of the safest options for algae-eating fish. Being larger and stronger then otos, they can tackle tougher kinds of algae. Not to mention that it is much easier to find healthy birstilenoses, and to keep them that way.

You are pretty safe with your bristlenose. I have them in almost all my tanks, and they have never eaten any plants. Give it algae wafers and boiled zucchini as a staple diet. I think some of the problems with bristlenoses are due to the fish being starved in the mistaken idea that they will eat types of algae that no fish can eat.

Other species of plecos are another matter, the most common problem being that many grow much too large for most tanks.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Pleco specie & planted tank*

I agree more or less with Michael, with one exception: the day your pleco discovers some tasty algae on a sword plant's leaf and takes a nibble, you can say goodbye to ever putting a sword in that tank again. A large, stiff plant like a swordplant can support the weight of a pleco sitting on it-which means it can support the weight of a pleco rasping at it. You're actually safer with really delicate-leaved plants like Nymphaea species, where a pleco will get immediately dumped off if he tries to use it as a perch.

That said, I've kept plenty of bristlenose plecs in with most species of plants, and in general they do just fine. The only real caveat is the Echinodorus.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Pleco specie & planted tank*

Interesting! I've never kept them with sword plants.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

"common bristlenose / Ancistrus". I have repeatedly over the years found safe with my plants. But be carefull as there are hundreds of different plecos and some are hard vegetarians that will eat plants and ignore algae. Otheres are carnavores and will eat any meating food they can get there jaws into.

A good guide for plecos is 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=100&offset=0&genus_id=0
Click on the pleco you want and it will tell you about its diet.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

My BN must be confused, they do occainsaly nipple on my swords but do the most damage to my Lilly lol


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

I forgot to mention I have swords and only they received damage. So I would say in my experience, broad leaf plants are not safe with Bristlenose. All my other plants (crypts, fern, bucep) were not chewed up.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Putting driftwood in your tank should distract it from going after your plants as they much prefer to chomp on the wood. If tour tank is 20 gallons or more it's size will not be a problem. I also agree with Michael about the sword plants although they usually only work in large tanks because the get big with huge root systems and tend to take over.


----------

